# Opinion on the Usage of Gap, and Lob Wedge



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello everybody,

I would like to ask where do we used Gap Wedges & Lob Wedges?

for example, where or in what scenario do you used your 52degrees & 60 or 64degrees lob wedge.

Many thanks for all your help and insight


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Don't carry a 60. But I use my GW a lot, as I do my PW and my SW. Can't really say just when... I use each when the situation indicates. SW usually from a bunker... the others are my most used chipping clubs, but I just evaluate the lie and shot and decide on a case by case basis which one is right.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Butz said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I would like to ask where do we used Gap Wedges & Lob Wedges?
> 
> ...


I use my 52* wedge a lot. Full shots from 100 yards. Chipping, some short shots close to the green, depending on the roll I need. Also out of sand, again depends on the condition of the sand, distance to the flag stick from the bunker.
I carry a 56* for full shots from 75 yards, chipping, Sand shots. 
I recently put a 60* in my bag, but have only played two rounds using it. Not sure if it will stay in. 
IMO most amateur golfers with high handicaps should not carry a 60* wedge, let alone a 64*. I have seen too many shots mis hit with those wedges to warrant carrying them. 
Stick with a good 52 and 56 degree wedge, with the correct bounce for the type of turf you play on the most.
You young guys won't know this, but us older guys do. When we started golfing many of us just carried a PW. Gap wedges were not a popular club 25 years ago. We learned to play many different shots with a 48* PW, and in reality it likely made us better ball strikers with good short games.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Golfbum said:


> You young guys won't know this, but us older guys do. When we started golfing many of us just carried a PW. Gap wedges were not a popular club 25 years ago. We learned to play many different shots with a 48* PW, and in reality it likely made us better ball strikers with good short games.


I agree. I only used a PW and a SW for many years. I have used anything from an 8I to SW for general chipping over the years. 

I've only had the GW for 8 months, and strangely I never felt like anything was missing, but the older PW wasn't lofted as strongly as they are now. I hit my current PW about 10 yards farther than I did the one I had 15 years ago, yet I've lost about 15-20 yards on my driver during that same period. I was longer with my driver BEFORE the advent of modern technology, but I was younger with a bigger turn and a faster CHS. :dunno:


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I dont carry a lob wedge, to be honest between pw 52 and 56 degree wedges I have never felt the need to.

I used to have one in the bag but the club cost me more shots than it saved.

If I want to play especially lofted shots, I will open up my sand iron and play that. To be honest, the sand iron has a whole variety of shots available its just a matter of learning them.


----------



## zaphod (Jan 3, 2007)

Did carry both but when Hybrid went in bag a wedge needed to come out. I can created more shots with the gap from full @115 yds to chipping around green. .You can also achieve same traj as the 60 degree wedge by opening the club face. Its a little more difficult to do this with a SW 56 Degree due to the bounce. For me gap wedge is now my go to scoring club It feels very comfortable in my hands. 
As Gary Player said The more I practice "with this club" the luckier I get. Quotes are mine.


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

I, personally, am not a fan of the gap wedge. Never carried one, never will. I would rather hit a varied PW or SW than a GW. A mate of mine has one, i have tried it, but it has nothing that appeals to me. It creates no spin unless you hit it full, which is about 100m, and i can easily carry my SW that far or hit a lofted PW with more spin. I carry a PW, SW and LW.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Butz you can see from my signature that at present I do not carry a Gap Wedge, that will be my next purchase. When I do that I think I will retire the Lob Wedge. I have used the Lob Wedge twice to go over substantial sized trees that got in my way, but its club that requires a lot of practice, due to the extreme loft of the club, even if you hit it perfect your not going to get a lot of yardage. But because you have to swing so hard with the club to get that yardage, if you skull your shot your going to have to use a seven iron to recover. If I were recommending wedges for newbies I'd have to say the PW and a SW will get you out of most problems. Both clubs will give you 100+ yards to the green, the SW is just going to give you more loft, and its handy if you end up in a sand trap.

Have a good one
Del


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

U Grooves said:


> I, personally, am not a fan of the gap wedge. Never carried one, never will. I would rather hit a varied PW or SW than a GW. A mate of mine has one, i have tried it, but it has nothing that appeals to me. *It creates no spin unless you hit it full, which is about 100m, and i can easily carry my SW that far or hit a lofted PW with more spin. I carry a PW, SW and LW.*


This is a bit of an odd statement to me. I can't see the situation where I would hit my 52° gap wedge the same distance as I hit my 56° sand wedge. If I make the same swing, the GW definitely goes farther. My SW is about 80-85 yards, while the GW is 90-100. And the GW has normal wedge bounce to make it easier to hit from firm, tight lies. I would have to deloft the SW and make a different swing to use it in the same situations as I do the GW. For me, it's much easier to make the same swing as normal and just pick a different club.

And I agree with 65nlovenit that a LW is an extremely difficult club to use well, especially for a player just starting out. He will hit it fat and short more often than not, costing a lot of strokes and frustration. :dunno:


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> And I agree with 65nlovenit that a LW is an extremely difficult club to use well, especially for a player just starting out. He will hit it fat and short more often than not, costing a lot of strokes and frustration. :dunno:


Yeah ask Phil about hitting that lobwedge fat  Cost him a tournament this afternoon.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Butz check this site out, it gives the indepth explanation of the different wedges, their lofts and when you use them:

G.R.I.P. Golf Research in Play - discount wedges – sand wedge, utility, gap, women’s club

Del


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Many many thanks to everyone who have shared their knowledge and insights


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

Fourputt, my SW is a 53.5, not 56.


----------



## jho786 (Jul 25, 2006)

I have both a 52* and a 60* in my bag but want a 56*. However I have to sit a 5W down but I use that club a lot to hit fairways. Anyway up in the Northeast (NY & NJ) our courses are wooded with very lush, thich and fluffy rough and the ball settles down into them almost all the time. I need a 60* to get the ball out with some loft and spin. On full shots, I hit the LW about 95 yards of carry and use it for most of the 100 yards or less approaches.

I hit my 52* about 125 yards and use it for a lot of chipping around the greens and also open it up to get a 54*esqe club. It just comes down to what ypes of courses you play. If the rough is fluffy, you need loft and bounce to help you get the ball out.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

jho786 said:


> I have both a 52* and a 60* in my bag but want a 56*. However I have to sit a 5W down but I use that club a lot to hit fairways. Anyway up in the Northeast (NY & NJ) our courses are wooded with very lush, thich and fluffy rough and the ball settles down into them almost all the time. I need a 60* to get the ball out with some loft and spin. On full shots, I hit the LW about 95 yards of carry and use it for most of the 100 yards or less approaches.
> 
> I hit my 52* about 125 yards and use it for a lot of chipping around the greens and also open it up to get a 54*esqe club. It just comes down to what ypes of courses you play. If the rough is fluffy, you need loft and bounce to help you get the ball out.


For me the 56° works fine for those fluffy lies... and even my 52° at times. I just never figured out the LW well enough to be consistent with it, in spite of hours on the chipping green. It's a great club in some hands, but I see more players get into trouble with it than I do those who handle it well. 

That is why I don't generally recommend it to a player just getting started. Better to save that until you are comfortable with wedge play in general, then start learning the intracacies of the the LW to see if that's right for you.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> For me the 56° works fine for those fluffy lies... and even my 52° at times. I just never figured out the LW well enough to be consistent with it, in spite of hours on the chipping green. It's a great club in some hands, but I see more players get into trouble with it than I do those who handle it well.
> 
> That is why I don't generally recommend it to a player just getting started. Better to save that until you are comfortable with wedge play in general, then start learning the intracacies of the the LW to see if that's right for you.


Many thanks Sir Rick for the advice.

I bought a 52 & 56degree wedge.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

For those who would like to learn to hit a Lob wedge, here is a good exercise. Just so you dont think I'm making this up as I go, it is right out of Dave Pelz's Short Game Bible. Here is the setup:

1. Place a bucket/pail out about 10 yards(your target)
2. Find yourself a 2 foot length of 2x10 pine. Start a spike at the center of the board. Remove the spike, use a countersink to enlarge the hole (this indentation will be used as a makeshift teeing spot)
3. Aim the board left of your targer.
3. Placed your ball on the indentation.
4. Assume your normal address (ball centered in stance) parallel to the board.
5. Grip down on your club by 2 inches (thickness of board)
The more you open the face of the club the higher the shots will go. Make sure theres room for error in your shots, because you will skull some shots. This exercise is extremely useful for those occasion when you have to hit off hard packed cart paths.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> For those who would like to learn to hit a Lob wedge, here is a good exercise. Just so you dont think I'm making this up as I go, it is right out of Dave Pelz's Short Game Bible. Here is the setup:
> 
> 1. Place a bucket/pail out about 10 yards(your target)
> 2. Find yourself a 2 foot length of 2x10 pine. Start a spike at the center of the board. Remove the spike, use a countersink to enlarge the hole (this indentation will be used as a makeshift teeing spot)
> ...


I guess that just shows some things aren't for everyone. I will never learn a skill that takes that much effort before I even get to swing a club.  Sorry, but hitting a ball out of a hole in aboard just ain't golf for me. I don't have room in my bag for a LW now anyway... love the current make up and don't want to change.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I am a little diffeent than most, but I use a 56 from the fairway, a 60 from the fringe, and a 68 from the sand.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

A 68*....who in the name of god makes a 68*????

Rick are we fitting into that category of OLD DOGS and NEW TRICKS??? 

Del


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

65nlovenit said:


> A 68*....who in the name of god makes a 68*????
> 
> Rick are we fitting into that category of OLD DOGS and NEW TRICKS???
> 
> Del


It says Pinemeadow. I really only use it if my ball is either really buried, or if the bunker is really deep, and I'm close to to the side. It's a nifty club, but I don't use much it anymore...just keep it in there just in case more than anything.:dunno:


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

65nlovenit said:


> A 68*....who in the name of god makes a 68*????
> 
> Rick are we fitting into that category of OLD DOGS and NEW TRICKS???
> 
> Del


Please don't use Blasphemy...It says Pinemeadow. I really only use it if my ball is either really buried, or if the bunker is really deep, and I'm close to to the side. It's a nifty club, but I don't use much it anymore...just keep it in there just in case more than anything.:dunno:


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> A 68*....who in the name of god makes a 68*????
> 
> Rick are we fitting into that category of OLD DOGS and NEW TRICKS???
> 
> Del


I never heard of such a thing either. I thought the 64° I had many years ago was too extreme. Since I even quit carrying a 60°, I can't imagine a 68°. 

I'm not too old for new tricks, I just prefer to play the percentages. I don't see any reason to carry a club that I might not use more than once every 4 or more rounds. :dunno:


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

AHMEN
Just got my 52* Gap Wedge, think I'm going to retire the LW, the percentages for good/bad/absolutely lousy shots is favouring the middle to latter stages.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> AHMEN
> Just got my 52* Gap Wedge, think I'm going to retire the LW, the percentages for good/bad/absolutely lousy shots is favouring the middle to latter stages.


In the 9 holes I played today, I shortsided myself 3 times. and twice I had no choice but the carry the ball all the way onto the green. Once I had to pitch over a bunker, and the other time I had to pitch over a snow bank..:dunno: In both cases, I'm sure that if I'd had it, I'd have pulled out the LW. I'm equally certain that with the condition that the the course is in at the moment (sloppy, no grass growing, basically a lot of tight muddy lies), neither attempt would have been fruitful. But not having it, I used my gap wedge, pitched over the problems without incident, landed on the green just about at the pin, and the ball rolled about 10 feet past. 

Unfortunately I failed to make either putt, but I wasn't really surprised with the wind blowing 9000 MPH. Even a 3 footer was hazardous. But the point is that I made sure that I was on the green, :thumbsup: not in the bunker or snow bank, which would have been the likeliest outcome with the LW.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Weel, you right, that's why I said it is not a very used club..I only carry it on my local course. The bunkers are very unforgiving..and the 68 bareky has enough to get out!
A 68 isn't the biggest.Feel makes a 73*, and i saw a ridiculous 80* wege once..


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> AHMEN
> Just got my 52* Gap Wedge, think I'm going to retire the LW, the percentages for good/bad/absolutely lousy shots is favouring the middle to latter stages.


Hey Sir Del (65nlovenit), 300yrds & Rick,

I just read an article at Golf Digest, the 2007 Hot List thingie, well, most of the brands selected by the so called expert gave me ideas about PW.

There are other brands whose PW are just 45degrees, and some are 46. Now I'm kinda confused...on these.

Is a 48degree PW better than those 45 or 46 degrees PW?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Butz said:


> Hey Sir Del (65nlovenit), 300yrds & Rick,
> 
> I just read an article at Golf Digest, the 2007 Hot List thingie, well, most of the brands selected by the so called expert gave me ideas about PW.
> 
> ...


It depends on your plan. The key is that you don't want a large gap between wedges... ideally the spacing should be fairly even. If you carry a 46° PW, and a 56° SW, then a good choice would be a 51° gap wedge. I have 45° (PW) and 50° (GW) King Cobras and a 56° Cleveland (SW).


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

*usage of Gap & Pitching Wedge*

Hey,

May I ask where do you used your Gap Wedge?

I saw some players do not used their Pitching wedge, but either used their sand wedge or Gap Wedge when they are going to approach the greens.

Is this applicable?

I mean instead of using pitching wedge, used Gap wedge or sand wedge 58 or 60degree.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

You can use any club you like to approach the green, the reasons people use certain clubs is because they are more comfotable with one over the other. Or hazards in between the player and the green will dictate what club to be used.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Butz said:


> Hey,
> 
> May I ask where do you used your Gap Wedge?
> 
> ...


For full shots I use whatever club is right for that distance. If I'm facing a pitch, then it's strictly the situation that decides what club is correct. Could be anything from 8I to SW. 

Yesterday I used every wedge in my bag, as well as the 9I and 8I, for greenside shots. I had a lie where I had to hit under the overhanging branches of one tree and still get the ball over another 25 foot blue spruce that was just 40 feet in front of me, with the green just 20 feet beyond the 2nd tree. I impressed the guys I was playing with by making the shot with my 56° SW... I left the ball 20 feet from the hole, but on the green. IMO, most players would have had to pitch out sideways, or would have hit the spruce, and that would have been a disaster. I was lucky to have had the exact shot once last year and executed it that time too, so I knew that I could make it.

On another hole, I was under a tree again (my game was a bit wild yesterday if you're wondering), some 80 feet from the hole, but this time the branches were so low that I had to "pitch" with a hooded 8I to stay under them, and bounce the ball through the rough. I did that pretty well too, getting the ball to just a foot off the green on the fringe, and only 15 feet from the hole. That left me an easy 2 putt for my par 5. 

Imagination is the key to using your clubs around the green and the only thing that really makes it work is practicing a lot of shots, and experimenting to see what certain clubs will do in certain situations. I love playing recovery shots.... and that a good thing because I leave myself plenty of them. :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello Sir Rick & Fitz,

Again many many thanks for the tips!

I was just amazed when I saw a Golfer used a 68degree wedge to hit a 40yard, and the ball just bounced twice and Stopped near the hole.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 15, 2007)

most everything around the green i use my SM60.08 lob wedge. plus side is from 60 yards or so and in i'm pretty much set, downside is i go through grooves pretty quick, and on full shots i'm picking out white ball cover from the grooves.

for me personaly, the longer i keep the ball in the air and the least amount of roll, the better. takes the break and speed of the green out of the thinking process.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey Diesel, and everyone,

Many thanks for all your inputs.

However, it made me a little confused where we should used the Gap Wedge & Pitching Wedge.

I have seen different people using a 52 or a 54 degree wedge approach the green ( 20 to 50yards ), and the ball just bounced 2 or 3 bounce and it stops, and putts the ball

And I have seen some Golfer, like my Pro who uses a 7iron or a PW ( 15 to 50yards ), and the ball lands the green smoothly, and putts the ball with ease.

I have used my PW, and when I hit the ball with a little divot, or hits the turf, my ball stops as it lands the green, however, if I fail to hit the correct angle the ball just keeps on rolling and rolling, and it goes down to the other bunker.

Now my uncle, who's a 8handicap claims to used a SW 58 degree to hit his balls as he approaches the green, and accdg. to him, the SW creats a Great back spin that the ball stops as it lands the green.

Can we used the SW like a PW?

FOr the Gap Wedge or Approach wedge, where do you used it exactly? around what distance do you picked your Gap Wedge?


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I use my PW from 110-120 yards
I use my 52* wedge from 110-75 yards. I use my 58* wedge from 75 to 50 yards. I know have a 60* wedge for short approach shots.
Around the greens for chipping I will use any club from a 7 iron to the 60* wedge. Depending on the lie, the distance to the hole, what lies between my ball and the hole. The speed of the greens, the softness of the greens. It varies and there really is no way to tell you what club you should use, as it depends on the shot you want to play. I would rather hit a bump and run to a pin that is further away from me. I much prefer to get the ball rolling on the green rather than try to carry it to the pin.
From the sand, again it all depends on the lie, the sand, the condition of that sand, wet or dry, firm or soft. The distance to the pin is taken into consideration too.
So as you see there really is not one club that is correct for all shots around the green. You learn which ones to use with experience. It does not matter what someone tells you to use, you have to use the club you are comfortable with while making that shot.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Butz:

You really just have to experiment for yourself, and practice. Then practice some more. After that, a little bit of practice should get you where you want to be. I think I made my point... 

I have devoted at least 75% of my practice time over the last 20 years to my short game, mostly chipping. That plus a LOT of opportunity to put practice to work on the course because I've made a golfing lifestyle of missing greens. We can talk here till we're all sick of each other, but until you get out to a practice area and try some of these shots, try different clubs in different situations, you will only vaguely understand what we are talking about. 

When you do get out to a chipping green, try this. Take a wedge... whatever one you feel comfortable with. Find a spot where there are no obstacles between you and the green. Drop 3 balls and roll them into similar lies. Chip the first one from the middle of your normal chipping stance. Then play the next one exactly the same, but move it back about 2" toward the right foot (if you play right handed). Play the 3rd ball 2" forward in your stance from where you played the first ball. You should see a remarkable difference in the ball trajectory. That is why you get so many different answers when you ask about how to use different clubs in the short game. I can play a shot up in my stance with my PW and make it look just like a shot from the middle of my stance with a GW. Once you learn what you can do with a club, then you can start to apply that knowledge to specific situations.

So, I keep repeating myself... practice, practice, practice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> Butz:
> 
> You really just have to experiment for yourself, and practice. Then practice some more. After that, a little bit of practice should get you where you want to be. I think I made my point...
> 
> ...


Many thanks...really 
All points noted sir


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

I only play mini golf but I'm soon going out of my shell lol so this will be quite useful...thanks.


----------

